# Fake'n It Part 1 : Top Bronzers for Summer



## itsmeg (May 8, 2015)

Seriously, let's just be real for a moment - Winter just ended, and our skin is looking a little dull... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Some of us just don’t have time to catch some rays, or visit a spa to revive our complexion (this is totally me!). But, I have good news! 

Before I begin, here is a disclaimer: No, these products won’t magically turn you into J-Lo. However, they can easily make us look like we have that radiant, summer skin without risking sun damage or breaking the bank for spa trips! 

I’m here to show you how to fake summer-ready skin, so you can put your best face forward this season! 




*For a sun-kissed, bronzed goddess look, these products are a must-have:*






*1. Bobbi Brown Bronzing Powder in Elvis Duran (Limited Edition) *





*Color*: Deep warm brown with red/terracotta undertones 

*Formula/Texture:* Matte powder that feels thin and silky to the touch, yet provides great color payoff and blendability. 

*Availability*: No longer available - Limited Edition. Comparable to the permanent Bronzing Powder in Dark, which retails for $40 (8g) and is available at Sephora, Nordstrom, Macy’s, Bloomingdales, Belk, and Bobbi Brown’s website. 

*Review: *Ideal for darker complexions, but can be used with a light hand if you have a light to medium skin tone. Recommend using a big fluffy brush for application ( ex. Real Techniques Blush Brush), and tapping off the access before applying to the face. Perfect color to achieve that “been at the beach all day” kinda look! Although this is more of a luxury bronzer, I think it’s definitely worth the splurge, considering Bobbi Brown has tons of color options in her line and the formula is unbeatable! 











*2. Make Up For Ever Pro Bronze Fusion in 20M (Permanent) *





*Color: *Medium neutral brown (can lean warm or cool, depending on skin tone/undertones)

*Formula/Texture: *Gel based bronzer that claims to be waterproof. I haven't tested the waterproof part, but I do agree that it doesn’t appear powdery, like some bronzers can. Although the M stands for matte, I would say that it comes off as a radiant satin - compared to the Bobbi Brown Bronzing Powder, which is a true flat matte.

*Availability:* Permanent - retails for $36 (11g) and is available on Sephora’s website. 

*Review:* I do want to make note that you have to build up the color, in order to achieve that desired ‘sun kissed’ glow. I would recommend using a dense/compacted brush to place the color on the skin (ex. Kabuki), then going in with a large stipple brush to blend it out. The formula is very unique, and reminds me of the bronzers in the MUFE highlight/brozer duos. Do I think it’s worth $36 dollars? Probably not, but I do appreciate the airbrush appearance that it gives off, due to the gel base. 












*3. Too Faced Chocolate Soleil Bronzer in Milk Chocolate (Permanent) *






*Color:* Light true-neutral brown (remains neutral regardless of your skin tone)

*Formula/Texture:* Matte powder that feels soft and silky, with a thin texture. Infused with cocoa powder and bronzing pigments that help keep oil at bay, while neutralizing your skin tone. Comparable to the Bobbi Brown Bronzing Powder, but slightly more soft and blendable. 

*Availability:* Permanent - retails for $30 (10g) and is available at Sephora, Ulta, Macy’s, HSN, and Too Faced’s website. 

*Review:* IT SMELLS LIKE CHOCOLATE! On a serious note, you need this bronzer, if you don’t already own it! It’s my go-to bronzer when I don’t want to think or worry if it will look good. And for the price? That’s a good deal! 











*4. The Balm’s Bahama Mama Bronzer (Permanent) *





*Color:* Deep brown with a slightly cool undertone (no orange undertone present)

*Formula/Texture:* Matte powder that feels a bit dry to the touch, which makes it slightly hard to blend; however, the great color payoff and cool undertone makes this perfect to create an all-in-one contour/bronzer. 

*Availability:* Permanent - retails for $20 (7.08g) and is available at Nordstrom, Kohls, and The Balm’s website. 

*Review:* This bronzer claims to provide the perfect sun-kissed look, which I have to admit, it does a pretty nice job at doing so. I think this powder can be a little intimidating for those who are starting out with makeup, but if you are a blending queen, you will definitely enjoy the bronze goddess appearance that it gives to your skin! 











*5. Hourglass Ambient Bronzer in Radiant Bronze Light (Permanent) *





*Color: *Warm bronze, marbled with a golden beige illuminating powder (Radiant Light) 

*Formula/Texture:* Powder infused with light reflecting, micro shimmers that create a natural and dimensional bronze glow. Buttery soft texture, easy to blend, and exceptional color payoff. 

*Availability: *Permanent - retails for $50 (11g) and is available at Sephora, Barney’s, and Hourglass’ website. 

*Review:* Hands down one of my favorite bronzers! I’ve always been a big fan of the Ambient Lighting line, and this is no exception. Although I am light complected, I think the Radiant Bronze Light works fine with a light hand and a big fluffy brush (ex Real Techniques Blush Brush). The packaging is the same as the powders, except the color is more gold toned. 












*6. Lorac TANtalizer Baked Bronzer in Bronze - travel size (Permanent) *





*Color: *True classic bronze shade

*Formula/Texture: *Baked powder texture infused with micro shimmers that create the perfect golden sheen. Alike the Hourglass Ambient Bronzer, it has a soft texture, making it extremely easy to blend - along with the right amount of pigmentation for a shimmery bronzer. 

*Availability: *Permanent - retails for $8 (1.9g travel size) and $33 (8.3g full size). Available at Ulta, Kohls, and Lorac’s website. 

*Review:* In my collection, this is the OG bronzer. I believe this is my most purchased, as well as most coveted bronzer of life! I can’t tell you how beautiful the color is, without you witnessing the bronze glow in person! This sounds like an ad for a unicorn… Long story short, you need it! If you are still skeptical, try the travel size first, and I bet you will be hooked! Be aware that the packaging is a pain in the ass to open - as you can see from the photos, I jabbed my finger in the product during that process! 












*7. Marc Jacobs O!Mega Bronze - Perfect Tan in Tantric (Permanent)*







*Color:* Medium warm brown with a slight orange undertone (won’t make you look like a Cheeto)

*Formula/Texture: *Satin/Matte finish (think matte but not flat) with an extremely soft and luxurious, silky texture (fancy, eh?)! 

*Availability:* Permanent - retails for $49 (1 oz) and is available at Sephora or Marc Jacobs’ website. 

*Review: *This jumbo-sized compact is far from being travel-friendly; however, I think the color and formula makes it a must-have in any collection! Although it’s not extremely pigmented, I appreciate that for my everyday makeup looks. I’ve heard some people complain about it cracking (due to the sleek/thin packaging) or it being too orange, but my experience has been very positive with this product - so far! 












*8. ColourPop Super Shock Cheek in Aphrodisiac (Permanent) *






*Color:* Soft beige brown with neutral undertones

*Formula/Texture:* Matte finish with an innovated powder/cream formula that feels “bouncy” to the touch (think Maybelline Dream Bouncy Blushes). Easy to blend with medium color payoff. 

*Availability: *Permanent - retails for $8 (4.2g) and is available exclusively to the ColourPop website. 

*Review:* Although the website insist to use this as a contour shade, I prefer it to bronze up my skin! I don’t think it leans too cool or too warm - it’s the perfect in between shade! The cream based formula allows the matte shade to remain radiant, without look dull and flat. If this doesn’t look like a color that would fit you, don’t worry - ColourPop just launched their new line of bronzers! 










*9. Girlactik Matte Bronzer in Cabo (Permanent)* *










*Color: *Medium brown with neutral undertones 

*Formula/Texture: *Matte finish with a silky texture (similar to Marc Jacobs Tantric). I found that it was very easy to blend and the powder wasn’t pressed too hard, allowing me to pick up the right amount of product on my brush. Sometimes I find that pressed powders are so compacted into the pan, that it makes it extremely difficult to pick up (think Mac x Toledo blushes). 

*Availability: *Permanent - retails for $26 (9g) and is available at some Rite Aids and Girlactik’s website. 

*Review:* I like to think of this bronzer as Too Faced Chocolate Soleil meets Marc Jacobs Tantric bronzer. It provides the same silky texture as a luxury brand, while delivering a flattering, neutral color that doesn’t look muddy on the skin. I think this is a good option if you are looking for a high quality bronzer, without hurting the bank. Plus, how cute is that packaging?! 







_Here are comparison pictures between *Make Up For Ever Pro Bronze Fusion in 20M*, *Girlactik Matte Bronzer in Cabo*, and *Too Faced Milk Chocolate Soleil.*_












*10. Camp Cosmetics Amor de Soleil Bronzer (Permanent)* *








*Color:* Duo Bronzer - Left side is a medium to dark brown with slight shimmers, Right side is a warm bronze with slight shimmers. 

*Formula/Texture:* Baked, triple-milled powder pigment that feels soft and buttery to the touch, allowing the ease of blending, while maintaining exceptional color payoff. As with most baked products, I find that they last longer on my skin, and this one is no exception. The shimmers are so fine that you can’t detect them on the face, it simply just looks like a healthy glow. This reminds me so much of the Hourglass Ambient Bronzer in Radiant Bronze Light, that I am confident to deem it as a dupe! 

*Availability:* Permanent - retails for $46 (2oz). Compared to the Marc Jacobs Tantric bronzer, you are getting an additional ounce with this product (which is a ton!). Keep in mind that the Hourglass bronzer is not even half an ounce (0.39oz). This product is available for order by phone at 1-630-545-0240 or by email at [email protected] 

*Review: *I think this bronzer incorporates shimmer in a classy way, without looking cheesy (which is hard to do)! I appreciate that there are two sides: one darker for the perimeter of the face, and the subtle metallic sheen for the cheeks (this is how I used the product to achieve a bronzed goddess glow)! As far as the packaging, it’s very simple and doesn’t feel or look cheap - it has a nice weight to it. As stated above, this so similar to the Hourglass Ambient Bronzer in Radiant Bronze Light - however, I prefer this one over the Hourglass! The blendability and the way it becomes one with your skin is incredible! You need this in your life! 








_Here are comparison pictures between *Hourglass Ambient Bronzer in Radiant Bronze Light*, *Camp Cosmetics Amor de Soleil*, and *Lorac TANtalizer.*_








_Swatches: _










  Stay tuned for our Fake'n It Campaign Part 2: Top Highlighters for Summer! For sneak peeks of Part 2, be sure to follow us on Social Media @SpecktraNet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Now that you have seen our favorite bronzers, tell us yours!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





**The asterisk indicates products that were sent to Specktra for review purposes. This does not influence or taint our judgement. Our opinions are 100% honest, and we do not accept or receive money in exchange for reviews. *


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 11, 2015)

Great Job  I am not ready for summer :lol:


----------



## DMcG9 (May 11, 2015)

I bought the Laura Mercier Ritual baked blush/bronzer because with a very light application it instantly made me look like I had caught the sun but didn't look too dark on my fair complexion. It isn't too dusty and I can't feel it on my skin. I also liked that there is a bit of pink veining in the product because I have cool undertones and I need a bit of that colour to make a bronzer/blush look more natural. So far I am loving it and can see it getting heavy rotation in the summer.


----------



## beautycool (May 11, 2015)

This thread going to be excellent so that we have a choice of bronzers which we know about and including highlighters  thank you   Saw the Marc j one I have no Marc jake IPAs of YET  I really want to try one  thank for this thread )))


----------



## iwasfabulous (May 11, 2015)

I just picked that MUFE 20m during the sephora sale and have been lUVVVING it! But that Lorac tantalizer!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes please!!


----------



## itsmeg (May 11, 2015)

iwasfabulous said:


> I just picked that MUFE 20m during the sephora sale and have been lUVVVING it! But that Lorac tantalizer!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you tested if the MUFE one is waterproof? I enjoy the gel base, because it doesn't leave that powdery finish! and the Lorac one is gorgeous! They have the $8 travel sizes at Ulta before you check out!


----------



## itsmeg (May 11, 2015)

DMcG9 said:


> I bought the Laura Mercier Ritual baked blush/bronzer because with a very light application it instantly made me look like I had caught the sun but didn't look too dark on my fair complexion. It isn't too dusty and I can't feel it on my skin. I also liked that there is a bit of pink veining in the product because I have cool undertones and I need a bit of that colour to make a bronzer/blush look more natural. So far I am loving it and can see it getting heavy rotation in the summer.
> 
> I just picked that up, and unfortunately mine has the tiniest amount of pink veining (i wish it had a little more!) But I definitely understand the hype around it, because it wears so beautifully and gives a nice warmth to the face without looking muddy!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words, and you're welcome!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think you will definitely enjoy the Marc Jacobs line! The bronzer is a little intimidating because its huge, but it's a nice product to start with if you have never tried anything from him. Also, his lipsticks are amazing - I have to resist buying the entire collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol!


----------



## iwasfabulous (May 12, 2015)

itsmeg said:


> Have you tested if the MUFE one is waterproof? I enjoy the gel base, because it doesn't leave that powdery finish! and the Lorac one is gorgeous! They have the $8 travel sizes at Ulta before you check out! :eyelove:


  My experience has tht it's been bulletproof as far as sweating and heat but I haven't tested out the waterproof part if we're talking jump in a pool. Hope that helps! I lurvvvv it though!


----------



## DMcG9 (May 12, 2015)

itsmeg said:


> I just picked that up, and unfortunately mine has *the tiniest amount of pink veining (i wish it had a little more!)* But I definitely understand the hype around it, because it wears so beautifully and gives a nice warmth to the face without looking muddy!


  That's unfortunate. I asked an SA at Sephora to go through a couple boxes with me until I could find the right amount of veining that I wanted. I apologized for doing that but she said no problem as she would have done the same. I would have done it even if she hadn't been there, but would have felt a little more guilty because it feels like pawing through makeup although I didn't touch the product or remove any barriers. I didn't even look through each box, just got to the second one and liked it enough to choose it.
This is what I came home with:





It's a bit overexposed because of the artificial bathroom light but you can at least see the amount of veining in it. Also, as the product wears down more veining may emerge or in the case of mine it may be reduced. It's the nature of the baked product.


----------



## LuvKaya (May 28, 2015)

I can't believe Guerlain terracotta bronzer did not make the list. It is absolutely amazing and so very natural.  It is worth the price tag and I get so many compliments.


----------



## ChosenOne (May 28, 2015)

If anyone is looking for that limited edition Bobbi Brown bronzer, Elvis Duran, it is part of the bronzing duo that is part of the summer collection (I'm 99% sure). The best part about those duos is that it's two FULL SIZE bronzers for only $8 more than if you bought a single bronzer, in one awesomely large compact. Definitely my favorite makeup deal so far this summer!


----------



## smallestkitten (May 29, 2015)

ChosenOne said:


> If anyone is looking for that limited edition Bobbi Brown bronzer, Elvis Duran, it is part of the bronzing duo that is part of the summer collection (I'm 99% sure). The best part about those duos is that it's two FULL SIZE bronzers for only $8 more than if you bought a single bronzer, in one awesomely large compact. Definitely my favorite makeup deal so far this summer!


  I swatched one of the duos instore the other day (the antigua one) but it seemed quite firmly pressed and nowhere near as pigmented as the individual, regular bronzers. Did you notice anything like that? I really wanna buy it so I'm hoping I just swatched a dodgy one


----------



## ChosenOne (Jun 1, 2015)

smallestkitten said:


> I swatched one of the duos instore the other day (the antigua one) but it seemed quite firmly pressed and nowhere near as pigmented as the individual, regular bronzers. Did you notice anything like that? I really wanna buy it so I'm hoping I just swatched a dodgy one


  The Antigua is the one I swatched too. I noticed it worked better with the bronzer brush than when I tried just doing finger swatches. I've been meaning to buy one of Bobbi's individual bronzers but haven't yet, so I couldn't say how the texture/application compares to the individuals.


----------

